# Wireless Units Rule!



## Regor (Oct 7, 2005)

This is me from this past Saturday's show at the IROCK in Detroit.







Yes, I'm INFRONT of the stage and still playing! I've always wanted to do that, and this was our 3rd bar gig ever (1st since getting cancer). Damn did I miss that feeling! That was fun! We've got a show lined up on Oct 28th in Redford (Halloween show, we get to headline because it's a Friday and I have to work late, so we have to be the last band of the night so I can get there), and one in Toledo on Dec 3rd.

I need MORE SHOWS! Muahahaha!


----------



## Kevan (Oct 7, 2005)

Agreed. Wireless does rock. I've been sans-cord for more than a decade and could probably never go back.

Wait until you play on a bar top. You'll never go back. 

Great pic (and a kickass shirt). Be sure to put some up from the upcoming gigs.


----------



## Vince (Oct 7, 2005)

That's a great fucking guitar too


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wirelesses are great, I just wish I could run around a bit more with mine. Our other guitarist refuses to use any effects, so muggins here spends the gig dancing on his multi-fx. Hence I writing more songs with no channel or effect changes so I can jump into the crowd more!


----------



## Scott (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a wireless system. Any recommendations?


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

What wireless are you using bro? I'm yet to find one in the sub-$300 range that doesn't stomp all over my tone.


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> What wireless are you using bro? I'm yet to find one in the sub-$300 range that doesn't stomp all over my tone.


Wait till you get those EMG's in your Schecter, Chris. Low impedance output means cable length doesn't effect tone, nor does a wireless unit - consistent tone no matter what (or so they say).


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

It's getting dropped off at the Luthier the first of November. I can't wait. 

I'm running 11-70 on it now, so it has a lot of work to be done to it anyhow. Plus I'm a fucking input jack menace. I'm on probably my 10th jack on it.


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> It's getting dropped off at the Luthier the first of November. I can't wait.
> 
> I'm running 11-70 on it now, so it has a lot of work to be done to it anyhow. Plus I'm a fucking input jack menace. I'm on probably my 10th jack on it.


...Do I want to know what you've been doing to your guitar to replace 10 input jacks?  Somehow bad thoughts enter my head when "input", "jack", and "fucking" are in the same sentence...


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

It's just the way I have my strap set, the damn thing always ends up banging off my leg. I don't have it Jimmy Page low, but I don't go prog-nerd high either.


----------



## Regor (Oct 7, 2005)

I've got a Nady VHF 2002 wireless unit. It was definately sub $300 when I got it. I've not noticed any problem with it tone-wise.

I'm always gonna suggest Nady. My lead plays on it, and has no problems either.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 7, 2005)

Wireless is indeed the shit! I (being a really old dude) have been using wireless units since my first public gig (about 14 years ago).

I'm actually running two right now, one that feeds the mags to my rack and one that feeds a DI box (to FOH) for the piezo. I went with the Samson Airline stuff because I already run wireless IEM on stage and figured the last thing I wanted was three body packs and little cables all over the place. The little transmitter plugs are barely even noticable.

As far as tone goes they're decent. In my experience you have to balance price, battery use, and tone sucking. I never like to spend more than $500 or so for a wireless unit because I only use it live. In that price range the less tone sucking the more battery sucking. I had one of the Sennheiser digital series and that fucker sounded just like a regular wired cable. It was frightening. The downside was it took only about three 45 minute sets to suck the battery dry. So I was going through like three 9 volt batteries each weekend. Plus you had to make the changes between sets when you should be drinking.

My first one was a Samson and that little bastid lasted me 10 years. I did ZERO maintaince on it and it never hiccuped. Then one night I was stupid and I ended up crushing it under huge rack full of gear and that was it for the little guy.


----------



## Regor (Oct 7, 2005)

Christopher said:


> Wireless is indeed the shit! I (being a really old dude) have been using wireless units since my first public gig (about 14 years ago).
> 
> I'm actually running two right now, one that feeds the mags to my rack and one that feeds a DI box (to FOH) for the piezo. I went with the Samson Airline stuff because I already run wireless IEM on stage and figured the last thing I wanted was three body packs and little cables all over the place. The little transmitter plugs are barely even noticable.
> 
> ...



Dude, just do like I do. NiMH rechargeable 9Vs from Radio Shack. They're like $11 each, and when they have the "Buy 2 get 2" sale on batteries, you can pick up 4 for $22. I've got 2 transmitters for my wireless, one stays on my Randy V, and the other goes for whichever 7 I'm playing... and I've always got 2 charged and ready for when they go down.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 7, 2005)

Regor said:


> Dude, just do like I do. NiMH rechargeable 9Vs from Radio Shack. They're like $11 each, and when they have the "Buy 2 get 2" sale on batteries, you can pick up 4 for $22. I've got 2 transmitters for my wireless, one stays on my Randy V, and the other goes for whichever 7 I'm playing... and I've always got 2 charged and ready for when they go down.


I use rechargeables, too. Some Energizer 9V NiMH's. Fuck spending mad duckets on batteries.

Got a Nady Duel Encore Duet, which is one VHF wireless reciever with two transmitters, used for the magnetic and piezo outs of my RG2027. I have the body packs velcroed to my strap, so it'a basically zero hassle (plus the 2027 has strap locks  ). The mag out goes to the GNX3, the piezo goes to the GNX1, and both are sent (in stereo) to 1. PA system, and 2. slave ins on a Behringer GMX212 100W amp.

I've yet to notice ANY loss of tone. I mean, zero. It sounds the same as when I plug in direct.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm running an Audio Technica 3000 Series. There's maybe a little bit of tone loss, but only a very very small amount. Certainly not enough to worry about. My only problem with it is how I'm gonna mount it in my soon-to-be-acquired rack. Sure, it has rackmounts in the box, but the antennas are on the back, so they'll sit roughly in the middle of the rack box.

I don't think that's gonna be good for rececption. They're on a BNC connection, so I'm thinking of making some extension leads to mount them on the front of the rack mounting plates.


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2005)

i wish i could have caught that show!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 7, 2005)

My current list of "To buy" stuff goes:

1) Another 7-string (an RG-7 of some kind most likely)
2) Wireless system (with two transmitters most likely)
3) Either a Whammy or Octave pedal (something that'll do an octave up for a 12-string-ish effect) or a double-neck 
4) A new 6-string (probably an RG-321, modded of course)
5) A Line6 VettaII HD and a couple of cabinets and a floorboard

Basically I'm happy with the gear I have, I just need a new 7-string that's more comfortable so I can use my current one as my backup guitar live, a wireless system, something for getting that 12-string sound live (I overdubbed an octave up in the studio), a new 6-string to replace my Squier, and then the new amp, cabinets and floorboard.

This is all _extremely_ long term goals


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 14, 2005)

Wireless systems rule! And it's so much easier navigating a stage without having to worry about skipping across (or tripping across) various leads etc.

Plus it allows you to really go nuts


----------

